
Do you trust StartCom (StartSSL)? - okket
https://www.letsphish.org/?part=1
======
okket

      The key figure is Gaohua Wang (aka Richard Wang). It may
      not be so easy to connect him to the company in matter
      (searching for "Gaohua Wang certificate authority" will do
      the trick), but Gaohua Wang is also a director of another
      CA company based in China, named WoSign.
    

[https://www.letsphish.org/?part=3](https://www.letsphish.org/?part=3)

